# Premiere 1.5: Vergleich zwischen zwei Quellen



## Pollux (16. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

weiss jemand, ob (und wie) es möglich ist, dass ich zwei Quellen vergleichen kann (optisch). Ich möchte Szenen eine längere Fassung eines Films erstellen und muss irgendwie an die Szenen kommen, die in meiner bisherigen Version nicht enthalten sind. Ich möchte hier nicht jede Szene einzeln abspielen und vergleichen, sondern am besten beide gleichzeitig laufen lassen und bei Unterschieden anhalten und die Szene reinschneiden.

Wäre echt super, wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## axn (16. November 2006)

Premiere 2 unterstützt Multikamera Editting. Die 1.5 nicht soweit ich weiß. Ich würde schnell einen Splitscreen anlegen (Skalieren und Verschieben).

mfg

axn


----------



## Pollux (16. November 2006)

axn hat gesagt.:


> Premiere 2 unterstützt Multikamera Editting. Die 1.5 nicht soweit ich weiß. Ich würde schnell einen Splitscreen anlegen (Skalieren und Verschieben).
> 
> mfg
> 
> axn



Und wie kann ich dann beide gleichzeit laufen lassen? Ich saß noch nicht solange an Premiere dran und bin noch etwas unbedarft


----------



## axn (17. November 2006)

Mit der Leertaste ...
Das eine Video links, 50% Skalation, das andere rechts,auch auf 50%. -> Beide nebeneinander. Fertig..


----------



## Pollux (17. November 2006)

Nope, da startet dann immer nur eine Quelle und wenn ich die zweite manuell starten will, stoppt die erste. Es sei denn, ich bin zu doof und hab irgendwas falsch gemacht.


----------



## axn (17. November 2006)

Zuuu doof ist keiner! 

Sequenz anlegen.
Video A in Sour Video 1
Video B darüber in Spur Video 2
Effekteinstellungen öffnen.
Klick auf Video A
Fixierten Effekt "Bewegen" aufklappen"
Skalieren auf 50%
Mit "Position" nach links verschieben.
Das gleiche mit Video B, (eben nach rechts...).
Wenns immer noch nicht klappt die zahllosen Splitscreen Tutorials hier im Board anschauen..


----------



## Nico (17. November 2006)

Hier ein Tutorial zum Multicam-Editing mit der 1.5er:
http://www.slashcam.de/artikel/Tips/Adobe-Premiere-Pro-Tip-11---Multicam-Edit-mit-Premiere-Pro.html


----------

